
Quartz sold by atlantic media to uzabase of japan - eksemplar
https://qz.com/1319054/quartz-sold-by-atlantic-media-to-uzabase-of-japan/
======
Cosmic_Kuma
Very glad to see this partnership! Should be a great addition to the NewsPicks
family.

